

GigaOM has emailed me 38 times in the last hour - amorphid

I somehow just ended up on GigaOM's daily digest email.  That's no biggie.  However, they've got some sort of bug on their end that has caused them to email the daily digest 38 times in the last hour.  It is quite annoying.<p>EDIT:  make that 45 times.
======
benologist
Same .... and it keeps going after you unsubscribe.

I emailed their support and a couple other addresses but if someone actually
knows people there they should let them know.

~~~
amorphid
If this happened to everyone on their distribution list, I suspect they know
now.

In case anyone is looking for how many emails it takes to get me to
unsubscribe from your newsletter, 8 emails in 8 minutes should do the trick.

------
feintruled
I was on a badly set-up mailing list once where someone has set their out of
office, which replied to the list, which emailed the response to all including
the OOO person,which posted to the list.. you see the problem! There was a
whole night of this.

I was on a student placement at the time and as I had only mamanged to unsub
after about several thousand emails I spent a few nervous hours awaiting
Sauron's gaze from IT support.

------
piers
They have posted an apology: [http://gigaom.com/2011/12/07/did-someone-
order-500-copies-of...](http://gigaom.com/2011/12/07/did-someone-
order-500-copies-of-our-newsletter/)

------
dr_
I think they are aware now. He has apologized on twitter. Says its a server
issue and they are looking into it.

------
joetek
Looks like it was a problem from MailChimp: <http://j0e.co/gk>

------
tehdik
Same here.

